# Brown Trout Mount



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

Been a long time coming, but it’s finally completed.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Who did the taxidermy? And how long did it take?


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

PunyTrout said:


> Who did the taxidermy? And how long did it take?


Joe Segler , near Ann Arbor.
Took about 18 months, but he was upfront about timing from the start, so I can't complain.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like it came out pretty good!


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

ryan-b said:


> Looks like it came out pretty good!


I'm happy with it.. Makes the wall look much better


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

brianlc39 said:


> Been a long time coming, but it’s finally completed.
> 
> View attachment 800168
> 
> ...


Did you get him close to home...or at least where you used to call home?


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Is that a replica or actual mount? I’m looking to have a replica made of a fish I caught this summer


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

TK81 said:


> Did you get him close to home...or at least where you used to call home?


Got him in a stream southwest of you guys.. FBD knows where I got him.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Is that a replica or actual mount? I’m looking to have a replica made of a fish I caught this summer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It’s an actual mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Is that a replica or actual mount? I’m looking to have a replica made of a fish I caught this summer
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Skinmount with real fins and replica head. Can tell by the backing on the fins


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Sweet. Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

brianlc39 said:


> Got him in a stream southwest of you guys.. FBD knows where I got him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Beautiful fish. I was kind of wondering why you had it in the SW section. Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

congrats missed story on it. ausable fish? holy waters?


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

TK81 said:


> Beautiful fish. I was kind of wondering why you had it in the SW section. Hope life is treating you well.


Thanks ! All is good - just busy with work lately.

Hope you all are well 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> congrats missed story on it. ausable fish? holy waters?


Thanks .. that’s my personal best stream brown. 

Caught him in a small SW trib, while steelhead fishing. Was fishing a deep hole on the downstream side of a gravel bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> congrats missed story on it. ausable fish? holy waters?


The Holy Waters of the Ausable are C&R only. That is one nice Brown Trout mount.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

brianlc39 said:


> I'm happy with it.. Makes the wall look much better


They do wonders for a wall. Nice Trout!


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice mount. Curious length and and weight?


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

First thing I thought when I saw the pic "looks like Joe Segler did that". He did a double mount for me of 21" and 24" Browns I caught on back to back cast a few years ago along with doing all my deer and ducks. He's worth the price and wait.

Congrats on a great trophy.


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

surfstalker said:


> Nice mount. Curious length and and weight?


28 inches and 8 pounds


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

gunfun13 said:


> First thing I thought when I saw the pic "looks like Joe Segler did that". He did a double mount for me of 21" and 24" Browns I caught on back to back cast a few years ago along with doing all my deer and ducks. He's worth the price and wait.
> 
> Congrats on a great trophy.


It was absolutely worth the wait and cost. I sort of kicked myself in the @$$ a bit, because a week before I caught one about 4 or 5 pounds out of the same hole, which paired with this, would have made for a great double mount.


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice. That’s the thing about a good hole. Take one trophy and another moves in. Actually, you’d be amazed how many trophies can be in a good hole at the same time. Memories for me now, as I quit crawling through, over, and under the brush and log chocked SW streams years ago. There used to be, and may still be, some true beasts in those streams.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

brianlc39 said:


> It was absolutely worth the wait and cost. I sort of kicked myself in the @$$ a bit, because a week before I caught one about 4 or 5 pounds out of the same hole, which paired with this, would have made for a great double mount.


What was the per inch cost?


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

surfstalker said:


> Very nice. That’s the thing about a good hole. Take one trophy and another moves in. Actually, you’d be amazed how many trophies can be in a good hole at the same time. Memories for me now, as I quit crawling through, over, and under the brush and log chocked SW streams years ago. There used to be, and may still be, some true beasts in those streams.


Thanks.. Definitely surprised me to catch 2 big browns in the same hole a week apart. This section of the stream isn't well known for carrying a lot of trout and isn't stocked, but the browns you do catch here are large and colorful.


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

ryan-b said:


> What was the per inch cost?


$18 an inch


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

brianlc39 said:


> $18 an inch


Cool, cool.


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

Some of the best big brown streams are not planted and not managed as trout streams. Two of my favorites growing up were agricultural drains. One of those was also full of brook trout.

Don’t hesitate to cast back in the same hole after taking a big trout. My buddy and I once hooked five browns between approximately 3 and 8 pounds in the same hole on the same afternoon. Didn’t land them all due to brush interference. I’ve repeated this general scenario a few times in the brush choked SW streams.


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

surfstalker said:


> Some of the best big brown streams are not planted and not managed as trout streams.


Fully agree with you on that. I lived in Kalamazoo for a couple of years during my early teens (before I could drive) and caught & hooked some really big browns in a stream that ran through a superfund site. I believe it was planted far upstream and above a couple of dams, but definitely wasn't planted, nor managed for trout in the section I was fishing (we didn't keep them for obvious reasons). 

Interesting about the agricultural drain full of Brookies. I fished a spot like that before, several years ago.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Fishndude said:


> The Holy Waters of the Ausable are C&R only. That is one nice Brown Trout mount.


That’s why he asked, lol


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

brianlc39 said:


> Got him in a stream southwest of you guys.. FBD knows where I got him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



FBD don't snitch.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Seen some hog Brown's while trapping agricultural drains that ultimately fed into Lake Michigan.

Color on that mount is impressive. Browns gotta suck to paint...


----------

